# Rose



## jdranch (Nov 27, 2010)

I would like to try a rose like eo that cost less than rose. Can anyone recommend one? Does it hold in soap?

 Jennifer


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 27, 2010)

Try SweetCakes Rose FO.


----------



## FloridaSoaper (Jan 29, 2011)

I have heard that palmarosa, geranium, and rosewood are all "rose like". Just thought I would add this.


----------



## ncfox527 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Rose FO*

This question has been on here for awhile, but thought I would respond anyway in case anyone else ever wonders about it: I just bought some Rose F/O from WSP that is INCREDIBLE! It's probably the best one I've ever smelled and it is holding great in all of my products.  Just FYI in case anyone is interested!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 3, 2011)

I've used geranium EO in soap and it does smell very similar to rose. So similar, in fact, that I was praying it would blend in more with other EOs and not be so distinctive. It finally did after a couple of weeks.   

Does it have to be just rose? WSP's Euphoria Type EO Blend 591 has jasmine, rose & sandalwood in it. It's lasted over 7 months in a CP batch I did and still smells strong. Too strong! I kept hoping it would fade a bit but now I'm starting to like it better. You don't need to use a lot of this blend. Probably .5 oz ppo would be plenty.

Here's the link if you want to look at it.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=3593

You can also find rose geranium EO but I think it might be more expensive than regular geranium. 

http://www.aromaweb.com/essentialoilspz ... ranium.asp

eta:   I just noticed this was a really old post.


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 3, 2011)

I use rose geranium & it has a big bang for eo at a fraction of the cost of rose eo.


----------



## mom2tyler (Feb 3, 2011)

If you would be willing to try a FO, SoapSupplies' True Rose soaps wonderful.


----------



## laurahill (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey you must try rose Geranium,Rose Geranium essential oil contain rose essence,this oil is very effective for skin care and bacterial infection.

Health Article


----------



## judymoody (Mar 16, 2011)

If you're open to trying an FO, I was impressed with Peak Candle's Rose Bouquet.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 17, 2011)

I really like Bramble Berry's Baby Rose.  

My fav is Yellow Rose from Southern Soapers...but they're going out.


----------

